# Severely Underweight



## Manon (Mar 16, 2010)

I am 5,0 tall and weigh 78 pounds (39 years old). I am naturally thin, but this is not healthy!I had to quit working, simply to survive on the little energy I have. My doctor prescribed antidepressant 2 years ago, but I am not stressed. I lead a very serene lifestyle. I have wonderful relationships and a 3-hr/week job I love. The only thing I complain about is lack of mental focus and ability to have a normal life.I am however, very worried about my future, as my weight keeps going down. It feels like all the food I eat simply passes through without any absorbtion of nutrients. Meals have become hell for me. Gas/bloating/pain have been part of my life since I can remember. What can I eat to gain weight?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you actually counted how many calories you eat a day. Is is enough to maintain/gain weight?At 5'0" 39 years old, moderately active and 110 pounds (a healthy weight) you need to eat 1816.5 calories a day to stay at that. You may need to eat more than that while trying to gain the weight as it takes 500 extra calories a day.If you are eating well over 2000 calories a day every day and weight that little you need medical evaluation.Have they ruled out crohns disease?Have you been tested for celiac disease?How is your thyroid and blood sugar?Now if you won't or can't eat the calories you cannot gain the weight even if perfectly healthy and no diarrhea at all.You can gain weight with any diet and every diet if you will eat enough calories a day.It is easier with nutrient dense foods, but IBSers often can't eat fatty or greasy foods so then you need to eat MORE of the foods that you can eat. If you can't add 100 calories of fat to your rice with a Tablesppon oil or butter then you have to eat and extra 1/2 a cup or a bit more of the rice to get the extra calories in.If you tolerate Ensure (which has a lot of nutrients and is usually easy to digest as it is designed for sick people) add 3-4 cans of that to what you eat EVERY DAY it you need that many extra calories to get up to a weight gaining diet.


----------

